# Anyone install 4 note Cadillac horns on their cruze?



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

After almost getting sideswiped today and laying on the horn for 15 seconds with no reaction from the other driver, I'm ready to upgrade my horns. I purchased a set of Cadillac horns on ebay (4 notes, 4 separate horns) and will be installing them on my car. I'm hoping there will be enough room to squeeze it into the factory location. I'll make sure and take photos and write up a how-to. I know some on here have done the hella supertones, but I haven't seen the caddy horns done.

Is it absolutely necessary to install a relay for the horns? Or can I just daisy chain the power wires on each horn to the power wire on the factory horn wiring and do the same with the grounds? I can always run down to the auto parts start and pick up a relay, some connectors, and wiring if necessary. I just don't know if the 4 horns will be too much of a draw on the factory horn wiring. I'm removing the factory horn completely and just utilizing the existing wiring.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I almost did on my Buick but couldn't find all 4 in non rusted condition. You may have to be creative on how you mount them.


----------

